# Do your babies like warm clothes right out of dryer?



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone else's little fluff butts like warm clothes???? Perhaps in the dryer or on the couch right after the dryer? Roxie jumped in the dryer once. She gets on the clothes everytime I try to fold. She looks so cute, I usually wait until she gets up and the clothes at that time are usually wrinkled.....




Roxie in the dryer
[attachment=46549:Roxie_in_dryer.JPG]

Roxie burrowed into the clothes
[attachment=46550:Roxie_in_clothes.JPG]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sooooo cute! Mine both run "hot" and prefer laying on the cold tile, lol.


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

How Sweet!!! I love the dryer picture!!! My little ones come running when I fold clothes just out of the dryer and lay on the piles!!

How funny that my little girl loves to lay flat on the cool wood too!! If she gets to hot she goes in and flatens herself all out on the floor with all her little legs spread out!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 7 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700785


> Sooooo cute! Mine both run "hot" and prefer laying on the cold tile, lol. [/B]


Our dryer seems way too warm when it stops, so I can't allow Snowball to even think of hopping in there. 

However, I have one of his little beds on top of the dryer, which assures that he does not have direct contact with the dryer surface. Snowball sits there when I take the clothes out of the dryer and fold them. He is my official assistant and laundry sniffer. His job is to make sure the clothes have that extra special refreshingly clean smell.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

My better things, which would be the right temperature for him, because I don't let them get hot-I won't let him get on.

So when I do towels or sweatshirts, jeans, etc., I don't care if he lies on them, but they come out of the dryer too hot.
So for those few seconds or minutes, he panics and is afraid he is going to miss his chance. 
Then when he gets to claim an item, he is thrilled! He is so entertaining, it makes laundry more fun!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cute. :wub: 

Whenever I fold clothes fresh out of the dryer, my two 

always make themselves comfy on the pile of clothes.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That is really adorable! She is so, so cute!!! :wub: 
Tchelsi gets hot really easily. If she's cold, she will cuddle into me really super-tight, and curl up into a teeny little "Tchelsi-ball". but put even a light blankie over her and she is gone in a flash! Now Tatumn, on the other hand ... he is always cold. He loves to snuggle up under the covers, burying his fluffy face in my neck *sigh* ... and yes, he ADORES burrowing in the warm clothes, fresh from the dryer!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How cute!! Nemo doesn't wear clothes . :biggrin:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

It's my faviorate..... When my son folds clothes, he calls for Roxie and she goes running to get into her pile. Ruby could care less and wants nothing to do with the clothes - she would rather nibble on your ear! :yes: 

By the way in case anyone's worring that she could have burnt herself in the dryer, rest assured, as soon as she jumped in (I was standing right there wondering if she was actually going to do it) I felt the clothes and the dryer surface - luke warm. :biggrin:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie is all over the pile while I am folding them. Then I find missing stuff all over the house where he hs dragged them away for some special purpose all his own. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is so cute! :wub: Susie & Sadie are the same way...they love to snuggle on warm clothes. :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL - Roxie looks so cute in there.  Uno always waits outside of our laundry room and doesn't go in. I only warm Uno's towels in the dryer for after his bath.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Too cute! Lexi loves to jump in the laundry basket of warm towels right out of the dryer.  Makes it a little difficult to fold them though. :HistericalSmiley: I pick her up & move her out of the basket & she jumps right back in.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww that is so cute! 

When I take clothes out of the dryer Chloe is right there waiting. If she spies a dryer sheet within her reach, she will take it and roll all over it. She is obsessed with dryer sheets lol! She makes me laugh every day. :biggrin:


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

One time I swear I thought I lost Lucy. I was doing laundry and I put a warm pile of clothes on the floor. About an hour later when I was foling the clothes, I found her sleeping in the warm clothes! It was so cute!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Depending on which season we are in...Summer they love the cold bathroom and kitchen floor and in the Winter they love the warmest place they can get.


----------

